# Pictures from my zoo Internship



## ShadowRancher (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! Think I'll finally have time to participate in the forum again  
I graduated with my Bio degree in May and my Student job at the university asked me to start full time as a temp for the next 6 months or so (so I am just volunteering at the zoo on weekends now) but I had an internship in the Bird Department of Riverbanks zoo (http://www.riverbanks.org/). In April I had knee surgery for an old injury to my meniscus (another reason I had to cut down on my zoo hours). But I finally feel like I'm getting things in order and I'm getting my resume together to start applying at other zoos for actual positions so I'm feeling pretty good. So here's some pictures 

This is the sulcata exhibit...we have 3 I think? I only toured the Reptile department once behind the scenes. And I just realized that I don't have pictures of most of our torts. We have a really big group of Radiated and 5 or 6 Burmese mountains as well as a pretty impressive collection in the back. I'll have to remember to get more pics








baby Galops








This guy is in our local animals exibit




Adult galop, I got to hang out with them one day and they are truly amazing.




baby komodo, met them too (they like to lick )




This big guy always scares me when I'm looking for him...he's usually right in front of your face once you see him.




This little muddy always has his mouth open




This is where I was working. I was never really a bird person but these guys have converted me, every animal in the department was fascinating. 








Here's me with one of our Spectacled owls I got to help out on weigh/inspection day.




And this is our female Eurasian Eagle owl


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2013)

What a nice place to work. I love owls!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like you had some wonderful moments at the zoo. If you could land a job at ANY zoo and in any department, where and what would they be?


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 10, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> What a nice place to work. I love owls!!



They are so great....I was also part of our daily bird show and did the part with our little screech owl. She was adorable....dont think I have any pictures of her on my glove though. I just realized in making this post how remiss I was in picture taking




Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you had some wonderful moments at the zoo. If you could land a job at ANY zoo and in any department, where and what would they be?



Not really a zoo but Monterrey Bay would be the ultimate fantasy job, my minor is marine science and the science they put out is just sexy. Really any AZA zoo In Bird/Reptile/Aquarium would be amazing (really any department but non-mammal are where my personal interests lie) as well as anyplace that has a conservation focus (which all AZA establishments do but actual implementation varies from department to department).


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome owls!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wooow that's amazing !!! And that Owl it's huge !!!!:O


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice to have you back! Great pics, would love to see more! I hope your meniscus is healing well, thats a tough recovery.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 10, 2013)

kanalomele said:


> Nice to have you back! Great pics, would love to see more! I hope your meniscus is healing well, thats a tough recovery.



yeah its been a couple months but Im still finding it hard to find the balance between recovery and doing the things I normally do. I hike a lot and I've had to cut down quite a bit. Even just everyday things. I'm kinda short and last night I climbed up on the kitchen counter to get a growler off the top of the cabinets for the first time since the surgery (something that used to be a regular occurrence) my knee still feels tweaked from it and it felt completely normal right before. The weirdest things set it off.




guille24 said:


> Wooow that's amazing !!! And that Owl it's huge !!!!:O



Its in the top 3 biggest in the world and bigger than a Snowy




Laura said:


> awesome owls!



 they are pretty much the coolest thing ever


----------



## guille24 (Jul 10, 2013)

Woow they are gorgeous animals !!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm hoping to apply and get into an internship there.


----------



## bigred (Jul 21, 2013)

Very cool owl


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 24, 2013)

So cool!


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] & Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] (Darwin & Wallace)
Winnipeg, MB, Canada


----------

